# YB-17N



## jakeblues (Mar 13, 2010)

My vision of a stripped to the bone B-17G as a Atomic bomber. I researched weight in loaded and empty forms...got rid of everything..turrets , guns,interior...then I modified the bomb bay to carry the A bomb from the B 29 kit, along with cuff-less props. All from monogram 1/48 scale kits. The belly turret was the worst to fill so it sorta sucks...I named it "Winged X" with just a spare decal.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool! Very neat


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice concept!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

Very inventive! Cool!


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 14, 2010)

That's one cool bomber


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2010)

That's looks like a big sucker.... real inovative....

Charlesw


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2010)

Pretty neat conversion. 



Wheels


----------



## DBII (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work, love the "winged X" nose art

DBII


----------



## jakeblues (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks the decals are trimmed from the monogram B 25 with finito Benito next Hirohito


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very inventive. Cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Tony Hill (Mar 16, 2010)

Brilliant, not sure if it is a "what if" or a recreation but brilliant!


----------



## jakeblues (Mar 17, 2010)

Well Tony, it was all from my feverish little twisted mind.


----------



## Tony Hill (Mar 18, 2010)

jakeblues said:


> Well Tony, it was all from my feverish little twisted mind.




Well, I can relate to that!


----------

